# Cant save display settings in Samsung LED tv



## bkpeerless (Jun 16, 2011)

I just bought 22inch samsung led tv. One very anoying problem i am facing is that I cannot save the display setting permanently. Every time i am switching my tv on, my tv is going to demo mode showing certain  icons like Digital noise on, noise filter off on the display. I can switch this off but on turning the tv off and the on, it is reapearing. Plz help..


----------



## asingh (Jun 16, 2011)

There should be an option in the interface. "Not to repeat again".


----------



## bkpeerless (Jun 17, 2011)

yes there should be but i cant find it .. so i am asking for help


----------



## krupesh82 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am also facing the same problem with my Samsung 32" LED TV. It is getting on nerves now, really annoying. Have you found any solution? or does anybody have any idea how to solve this?

hey.. I finally found the solution. what you need to do is, go to menu setup->Plug n Play and follow the steps. On one page you will be given to an option to choose between Store Demo and Home Use... Select Home Use and go ahead..Hope this helps


----------

